# Kurta IS/ONE <-- bringt mich zum verzweifeln :-(



## TraphiX (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo allerseits  :-D

ich suche schon den ganzen tag nach treiber für mein zeichentablett...
ich war auch schon auf einigen boards.. waren aber alle nicht kompetent genug .... :-(

naja.. vielleicht is das auch nur nen´ bissl zu schwierig.. :-( :-(

ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand hilft.. 

          marke:Kurta
          produkt: IS/ONE
          modell: 12x17
          anschluss: seriell

oder gibts nen standarttreiber


großes THX ann alle, die mitdenken 

TraphiX


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2005)

Kurta / Mutoh Treiber :

http://www.input-drivers.com/drivers/45/45609.htm
http://www.input-drivers.com/drivers/25/25224.htm
http://input-devices.driverfiles.net/page,level2,847,20,resultpage1.html
http://list.driverguide.com/list/company568/

Beschreib mal das Board n bissel. Ist der Pen mit Dynamischer Spitze ? 
Also auch zum Zeichnen/Malen geeignet ?

mfg chmee


----------



## TraphiX (12. Februar 2005)

Ich hab´s gefunden :-D

vielen Dank

&

GROßES THX  

                     greetz TraphiX


----------

